# From Venezuela



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Took these last week in Venezuela.

P. denticulatus on the left. Who is his brother?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to see much characters of the 2nd fish on the right. Probably P. striolatus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Some beautiful fins....wow.....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Some beautiful fins....wow.....


I'll second that!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

what size are they? very very beautiful fish. its amazing to see what they can really look like!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

need some better shots but that fish looks very unique never seen one like it


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

serrasalmus hastatus

Looks like it to me??


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

not offen you see a strio kicking about, beautiful fish


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> whatsthedeal Posted Nov 8 2007, 08:36 PM
> serrasalmus hastatus
> 
> Looks like it to me??


You're in the wrong country and species.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in love with another Piranha! If one comes to the UK, I'll have to snap it up!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hey curly didnt one come on p-forum a few weeks ago...............cant remember..............


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Ivan checked with Machado, and he says it is a new species that he and Dr. Fink are working on ...

g


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

George, are u gonna bring it back here?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> George, are u gonna bring it back here?


I did bring it back....

It is currently soaking in 1" of rum, the preservative of choice when traveling in 3rd world areas.

Unfortunately there were very few of these where we found them, and I doubt you will ever see it commercially available.

g


----------



## hayes (Nov 2, 2007)

possibly a macu? if so they are pretty rare and quite expensive.im actually thinking of grabbing myself one,i was looking at one today wondering if i could spare the money.i am currently still debating.haha.they are very nice fishin person.that is if i am right about it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted Nov 13 2007, 09:15 AM
> Ivan checked with Machado, and he says it is a new species that he and Dr. Fink are working on ...
> 
> g


Hmm, doesn't look a thing like the "new species" to me and I've seen it.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > SharkAquarium Posted Nov 13 2007, 09:15 AM
> > Ivan checked with Machado, and he says it is a new species that he and Dr. Fink are working on ...
> >
> > g
> ...


What's your point, Frank? Are you saying Machado doesn't know what he's working on? or maybe he just hasn't checked in with you lately. Or might it be that this is a live picture, and you normally don't see many live pictures.

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> What's your point, Frank? Are you saying Machado doesn't know what he's working on? or maybe he just hasn't checked in with you lately. Or might it be that this is a live picture, and you normally don't see many live pictures.
> 
> g


Antonio doesn't "check in" with me. What I'm stating is that the fish Antonio said was a "new species" in Venezuela is not the same one in the photo that he/I discussed in the past from that region. No need to get testy George. If you want it to be a new species, that's fine with me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SharkAquarium said:


> George, are u gonna bring it back here?


I did bring it back....

It is currently soaking in 1" of rum, the preservative of choice when traveling in 3rd world areas.

Unfortunately there were very few of these where we found them, and I doubt you will ever see it commercially available.

g
[/quote]

why wouldnt you import it live and sell it or just keep it in a personal collection?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

if only it was that easy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> if only it was that easy


whats the difficult part?
im assuming he was in venezuala to export so why couldnt he just throw it in his order or do you need special permit specifying the fish you are taking (cant take it cuz dont know what toclassify it as?), how many...?


----------

